
Bitmap Graphics: Why BitBlt is so successful – by Pike, Guibas, Ingalls (1984) [pdf] - kencausey
https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~rsc/pike84bitblt.pdf
======
panic
This is interesting historically, but as the article points out, none of this
stuff really works on modern RGB displays that use integer intensities rather
than 1-bit values.

~~~
dekhn
You can think of Porter Duff compositing as an upprojection of bitblt to
multidimensional, continuous space.

